# Need CPT code for Ring Stuck on Finger



## bcarruth

One of my Family Practice Doctors had a child to come in , for a ring stuck on their finger. He cut the ring off w/ ring cutters. I need Help with a CPT code I could use for this procedure.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

If the ring was not removed by incision into the finger, there isn't a CPT code and this would be included in the E/M code.


----------

